# What's the point of a bib?



## 777 (Oct 26, 2012)

no clue here??? so your tights don't fall down??


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

more comfort due to no waist band... for those with beer guts like me.

they also say it keeps the chamois in the proper position, again, more comfort.

they are a great upgrade for not much more money compared to shorts


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I have tried to make an effort to like bibs but even through I am a pretty new rider - I still prefer shorts.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

tednugent said:


> more comfort due to no waist band... for those with beer guts like me.
> 
> they also say it keeps the chamois in the proper position, again, more comfort.
> 
> they are a great upgrade for not much more money compared to shorts


^^+1^^

Once I made the switch; there's no going back. I love them! Best compression wear LOL!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Think of bibs as shorts with suspenders. Plus, they are all the rage in the peloton, so there must be something to it. ;-)

But in reality bibs unlike shorts don't have the same tight elastic waistband that shorts do, improving blood circulation and avoiding the rolling/folding over issues that happen with shorts on riders with copious amounts of midriff blubber...

And like others have said, once you try them, you'll appreciate them a whole lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought some nice shorts. Liked them so much I got a second pair. Then got a pair of bibs. Now I only use my shorts on the trainer.


----------



## SoCal326 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you are rocking the bib, do you still need a shirt or do you get style points for going without?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

SoCal326 said:


> If you are rocking the bib, do you still need a shirt or do you get style points for going without?


That would be like wearing suspender pants without a shirt ;-p


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

777 said:


> What's the purpose of a bib??


To look good for the ladies, of course!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> To look good for the ladies, of course!


Dang! I've been wearing mine upside down ;-))


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I like both shorts and bibs. Prefer bibs on longer rides though. They are more comfortable and stay up better. However, for me, bibs are warmer and in Florida summers, that can be an issue.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

777 said:


> no clue here??? so your tights don't fall down??


Why are you wearing tights?  


As far as cycling shorts... not all bibs are created equal. Nor do all bibs fit all people well. So the wrong bib can be MUCH more uncomfortable than a good fitting pair of shorts.
But a good fitting pair of bibs will be more comfortable than a good fitting pair of shorts.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

As many have said so far...... way more comfortable.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Most, but not all, find them more comfortable for reasons listed above, and find the slightly higher cost (bibs are more expensive than shorts of the same model) an acceptable tradeoff for the increased comfort.

Nothing wrong with sticking with what you like, but there's only one way to experience the difference and to find out which you prefer. 





----------------------------


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

SoCal326 said:


> If you are rocking the bib, do you still need a shirt or do you get style points for going without?


Depends. How sensitive are your nipples to chafing? Also, the fit over the shoulders might be comfortable on skin, or your shoulders might chafe.

I've done it both ways. I don't have chafing issues. YMMV. Safe play is to wear a wicking base layer under the jersey.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I haven't noticed a big difference between my shorts and bib in comfort. I can see if you have a belly it being a benefit. I'd just get what you can find a good deal on.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe it's because I am on the tall side at 6'3". Do they make bibs in tall sizes?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Doolab said:


> Think of bibs as shorts with suspenders. Plus, they are all the rage in the peloton, so there must be something to it. ;-)
> 
> *But in reality bibs unlike shorts don't have the same tight elastic waistband that shorts do, improving blood circulation and avoiding the rolling/folding over issues that happen with shorts on riders with copious amounts of midriff blubber...*
> 
> And like others have said, once you try them, you'll appreciate them a whole lot.:thumbsup:


I know of no controlled study on the topic, but IME the consensus of opinion on bibs versus shorts comes down to the bold statement. Thinner cyclists are either fine with both options or go with shorts, while 'larger' riders generally prefer bibs. 

Someone suggested trying both, then deciding, which seems the most logical approach. But there's always a possibility that whichever of the two fit/ feel better will be our preference, so... somewhat of a crap shoot. Still, probably the best option.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

The older and more -ahem- aerodynamic I become, the better I like bibs. But they make it harder to pee.


----------



## codex57 (Nov 14, 2012)

DocRogers said:


> The older and more -ahem- aerodynamic I become, the better I like bibs. But they make it harder to pee.


Hahaha. I'm getting older and more -ahem- aerodynamic. Gives me some food for thought.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

DocRogers said:


> The older and more -ahem- aerodynamic I become, the better I like bibs. But they make it harder to pee.


Yep, this is especially an issue if it is cold. Yesterday's ride was 32 degrees, and I am all layered up and ready to hit the road. As I am about to leave, I realize I will need to pee before the ride is over, so better to do it now. Interesting process with that many layers on. For guys, you can make do through the leg for peeing... not an option if you need to do the other though.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... bibs are specifically designed to enhance your package... nothing else... it's just a way to display the goods without going to jail. <<I jest of course >>


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I am using shorts and once I feel the need for another, I think I will try a bib short. Tried it out at a LBS and it feels great. Does not feel elasticated around the waist.

I will need to remember that it is not tight over the shoulders as well when I do decide to get one.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I am using shorts and once I feel the need for another, I think I will try a bib short. Tried it out at a LBS and it feels great. Does not feel elasticated around the waist.
> 
> I will need to remember that it is not tight over the shoulders as well when I do decide to get one.


Food for thought...
Going to the bathroom while wearing bibs presents some logistical problems. Some bibs are low around the waist making it pretty easy to pull down and get access to your "equipment". Others rise pretty high making it more difficult. Which means you may have to pull down the straps... which are under your jersey. Practice that in the dressing room before you buy.


----------



## mmez (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a woman and prefer bibs, even though that means the chamois is "man specific". Taking care of bathroom business is a little bit of a pain, but my number one reason for preferring bibs over shorts is that I don't get a sunburn where my jersey and shorts waistband gap in the back.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I’m thin and prefer bibs to shorts. Like most others, I started with shorts and then progressed to bibs. It actually took a few rides to get acclimated but after ride #3 or so, I loved them. I still sometimes use shorts for short rides or the trainer. 

They are more comfortable for me and give me a feeling of seamlessness when wearing my bike pajamas (as my son calls them).


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

mmez said:


> I'm a woman and prefer bibs, even though that means the chamois is "man specific". Taking care of bathroom business is a little bit of a pain, but my number one reason for preferring bibs over shorts is that I don't get a sunburn where my jersey and shorts waistband gap in the back.


Have a look at some of the Assos bibs. They have women specific chamois as do other companies. I think Specialized might be carrying them now that they hooked up LuLu Lemon. Giordana is another name that comes to mind. 
Once you try Assos; you may not wear any other ;-).


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I will need to remember that it is not tight over the shoulders as well when I do decide to get one.


Just remember that they should feel slightly snug over the shoulders when you are standing up. Always try the riding position when trying on any bibs or cycling clothing for that matter since that's when it should feel right.


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

first post and all!


----------



## scubaklook (Apr 21, 2005)

Voler also makes bib shorts specifically for women.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I started wearing bibs a few years ago, like the way they feel and don't have that waist band thing to cut into me. No I don't have a beer gut so that wasn't an issue for me.

I just find them more comfortable.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there are very few pro or elite amateurs w/ beer guts either and they ALL wear bib shorts. the real reason(s) are the lack of waist band and that they keep the chamois in the correct spot by holding the shorts up snugly.


----------



## codex57 (Nov 14, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Have a look at some of the Assos bibs. They have women specific chamois as do other companies. I think Specialized might be carrying them now that they hooked up LuLu Lemon. Giordana is another name that comes to mind.
> Once you try Assos; you may not wear any other ;-).


So Assos has mens bibs too? What's so great about them? Where do you suggest getting them from?


----------



## mmez (Oct 31, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> Have a look at some of the Assos bibs. They have women specific chamois as do other companies. I think Specialized might be carrying them now that they hooked up LuLu Lemon. Giordana is another name that comes to mind.
> Once you try Assos; you may not wear any other ;-).


Thanks - I'll have to check them out! I'm active duty and just moved overseas, so this year has been crazy. Will definately see if they ship over here!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> there are very few pro or elite amateurs w/ beer guts either and they ALL wear bib shorts.* the real reason(s)* are the lack of waist band and that they keep the chamois in the correct spot by holding the shorts up snugly.


Maybe, maybe not. I could just as easily argue that since all pro's and many elite riders are sponsored, they wear/ ride/ use what they're given. There's incentive to push higher end (expensive) bibs over less costly shorts.

Same applies to bikes, components, wheelsets... the list goes on and on...


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

codex57 said:


> So Assos has mens bibs too? What's so great about them? Where do you suggest getting them from?


Yes. 
Mostly about the chamois but overall quality, fit and finish. 
If you don't have a local dealer near you; keep in mind that their shorts and tops run 1 size smaller. 
Their race-cut jerseys sometimes 2 sizes smaller. 
The stretch and comfort in their fabric is amazing.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

mmez said:


> Thanks - I'll have to check them out! I'm active duty and just moved overseas, so this year has been crazy. Will definately see if they ship over here!


They are a Swiss company (not sure where you are) and have an online store now. 
You can also try eBay; sometimes you can find a deal. Just buy from a reputable seller. 
Stay safe!


----------



## cipherap15 (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought the same thing initially....whats the point....finally I tried the switch and to me personally it was just way more comfortable and thats coming from a shorts rider forever....

I even switched to ski bibs this year from ski pants because of the comfort I found on my bike...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I could just as easily argue that since all pro's and many elite riders are sponsored, they wear/ ride/ use what they're given. There's incentive to push higher end (expensive) bibs over less costly shorts.
> 
> Same applies to bikes, components, wheelsets... the list goes on and on...


if pro riders wanted regulars shorts, the teams would all have them made. a choice like that makes absolutely no difference to the sponsor. i've been in on the clothing orders for many teams, and i don't ever remember hearing a rider want regular shorts. and that includes every womens team i've worked for. it's not like the bibs are only made for the pro riders...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> if pro riders wanted regulars shorts, the teams would all have them made. a choice like that makes absolutely no difference to the sponsor. i've been in on the clothing orders for many teams, and i don't ever remember hearing a rider want regular shorts. and that includes every womens team i've worked for. it's not like the bibs are only made for the pro riders...


I don't doubt your experiences. I was simply offering a counter point on 'real reasons' why pro/ elite riders may opt to wear bibs... or use many other products. One being, sponsorship.

I actually think what the pro's do in this instance is irrelevant, because (IMO) apparel preferences fall under the subjective area of cycling, similar to helmets/ shoes/ pedals/ saddles... thus my earlier comment to try both (bibs and shorts), then decide on a personal preference.

FWIW, waistbands, padding (or lack thereof) are all non-issues for me. I can ride a couple of hours with unpadded shorts/ pants. I'm sure that doesn't hold true for everyone.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I doubt the decisions made by pros have anything to do with sponsorships since almost all manufacturers make both shorts AND bibs. 

People who wear bibs decide to do so because of all the reasons listed in this thread.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm tall, so when I wear a jersey that is too short for me the bib keeps everybody I pass from having to see my crack. Other than that, I am undecided which I prefer since I just got my first bib a few weeks ago.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I doubt the decisions made by pros have anything to do with sponsorships since *almost all manufacturers make both shorts AND bibs*.


Yup. Just like SRAM makes Apex AND Red and Shimano makes Tiagra AND Dura-Ace. Top end/ high profit products are offered/ supplied to teams. 

That aside, here (IMO) is the crux of the matter. Don't be one of these. Try both (bibs and shorts), then decide for yourself.
View attachment 268940


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

tom93r1 said:


> I'm tall, so when I wear a jersey that is too short for me the bib keeps everybody I pass from having to see my crack. Other than that, I am undecided which I prefer since I just got my first bib a few weeks ago.


If your shorts really do slide down so far that people can see your crack, those shorts must be too big - and I can’t imagine that the chamois is in the right place.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I am a recent bib convert and won't go back. The shorts with the liner don't even compare to a well fitting bib.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

To keep me from drooling all over the top--tube of my brand new Colnago Master X Light.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

slitespd said:


> To keep me from drooling all over the top--tube of my brand new Colnago Master X Light.


Best response!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I like them for the waist comfort. 

In regards to peeing, it depends on the brand. Louis Garneau and Mt. Borah make it a little difficult. Voler and DeMarchi's current offerings make it very easy.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

15+ years riding and ive never had a problem with shorts, im a pretty slim fellow though.


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I think most people like them, but I hate them. Shorts are perfectly comfortable but bibs add a bunch of material where I don't need it, make me hotter in the summer and are a nuisance. I'm thin as a rail, for what it is worth. I'm surprised to see professionals so fond of them.


----------

